# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Shpërfytyrime - Ndarja Prozë 2007

## Fiori

*Shpërfytyrime*

Vallë  në këtë kasaba nuk paska njeri i cili do të më ndihmonte  për të komunikuar me  njerëz?  Pse ti zonjë nuk  di të komunikosh me ta, nuk flet shqip? Ore njeri unë nuk i njoh  njerëzit e traumatizuar nga lufta! Çtë duhen ty ata? Dua të shkruaj për ta! Gabimisht të   kanë informuar, grua, këtu nuk ka të tillë.  Si nuk ka? Ashtu nuk ka! Po mirë, a është ky vend i goditur më së shumti nga lufta? Është! A është e vërtetë se këtu më së shumti ka pasur vrasje, dhunime? Po, edhe të masakruar ka pasur! Dhe ti më thua se këtu nuk ka të traumatizuar! Ashtu është! Ore ti, si e pate emrin.? Emrin e kam  Zenë, kurse mbiemrin Ziba!. Mirë e di ti çështë trauma? Di ti zonjë   çështë lufta? Natyrisht se e di, në të kundërtën  nuk do të gjendesha këtu. Sigurisht di nga filmat dhe romanet! Shiko ti...si e pate emrin...? Zenë, zonjë, emrin e kam Zenë kurse mbiemrin Ziba. E pra ti Zenë Ziba, nuk lejoj që të tallesh me mua! Zonjë, nuk është në natyrën time të tallem me ata me të cilët pi kafe, e aq më pak me një zonjë te nderuar për të cilën  njerëzit këtu po  flasin  aq shumë. Për mua flasin? Sigurisht, sepse janë gëzuar që gjendesh këtu! Kurse unë me dëshirë do të doja të ikja sa më parë nga ky vend i mallkuar. Mos  po nxiton pak si tepër  zonjë... në qytetin tonë ka gjera interesante për të cilat do të mund ti hynin në punë juve gazetarëve. Gjëra interesante  thua? Po zonjë, madje edhe frymëzuese. Ore zotëri, nuk më duhen mua frymëzimet, por rrëfimet e gjalla të njerëzve të traumatizuar, a po kupton! Më vjen keq zonjë, të thash,  këtu nuk mund të gjesh as rrëfime, as njerëz të tillë! Po mirë, kush është ai njeri në fund të restorantit që vazhdimisht po shikon përtej dritares? Ai njeri, në këtë restorant vjen për çdo mëngjes, ulët, porositë një kafe, dhe beso zonjë, terë ditën e lume shikon diku jashtë! Ke e shikon ai i gjorë ? Ke, ke, fëmijët gruan dhe nënën plakë që ia vranë para syve! E ai  tjetri afër tij, që po heshtë? Cili.. këtu zonjë heshtin të gjithë! Ai de ai me  shall të bardhë rreth qafës! Zonjë, tash behën shtatë vite nga  mbarimi i luftës, e herifi nuk e ka folur asnjë fjalë me askë. Si me askë? Ashtu...herë të fundit foli me Radovanin , kur e luti që ta vrisnin atë, e të ia kursenin të vetmin fëmijë që kishte...Çka ndodhi pastaj? Zezëdita...ia rrëmbyen  vogëlushin  nga gjoksi dhe në praninë e tij,  ia therën thikë... E ai  atje në atë kënd që po flenë  mbi tavolinë...? Zonjë ai atje në kënd mbi tavolinë nuk fle por qanë? Qanë? Po ulë kokën dhe qanë në heshtje, nuk do që ta ia shohin njerëzit lotët që i dredh për familjen të cilën ia dogjën, deri sa  gjendej në mal. Po ai njeri që po flet zëshëm me dike,  nuk  e dalloj dot, me ke flet ai? Flet vetmevete zonjë? Mos edhe atij ia dogjën shtëpinë? Jo zonjë, para se të ia djegin shtëpinë, ia   dhunuan gruan dhe  motrat, pastaj i  varën në manin  e vjetër, që gjendej  në oborrit e shtëpisë! E ai, ku gjendej ai? Dihet në mal, me armë në dorë. Tmerr, tmerr! Prit, zonjë, prit se ka ende...e pave  atë gruan sot në mëngjes? Cilën grua? Atë që mihte! Po, por nuk është kurrgjë e jashtëzakonshme të shihet duke mihur femra shqiptare, të kujtohen gratë e Çajupit, burrat e të cilave rrinin nën hije, deri sa ato punonin?  E jashtëzakonshme është se ajo mihë nëpër arat e huaja, nëpër rrugë, madje edhe nëpër kopshtet e fqinjëve  me zarzavate mihë, duke i dëmtuar shumë...mihë, kërkon burrin dhe tre fëmijë e mitur, varrin e të cilëve nuk e gjeti kurrë. Po pse nuk e izoloni  pasi që po bëka dëme! Kemi konsideruar se nuk është e rrezikshme meqë  ka filluar të  mihë nëpër ujë! Po pse nëpër ujë? E ka gjetur një këpucë fëmije dhe mendon se është i fëmijëve të saj! Megjithatë, do  të thotë se këtu paska  njerëz të rrezikshëm, pse nuk më the se ka njerëz të tillë...?. Jo zonjë për ty ka kaluar rreziku, ndonëse dje e  ke pasur  punën keq, veçsa nuk të sulmuan! Pse dje e kam pasur punën keq, nga kush, a bën të dihet? Nga njerëzit këtu,  mendonin se je Radojka e Radovanit...e shoqja e atij policit serb i cili  masakroi shumë njerëz  këtu! Dhe? I binda disi, por kjo ngjyra e flokëve tua, nuk i lente të qetë! Ngyra e flokëve të mia po ua zeka rrugën! Mos u brengos zonjë, sepse më në fund i binda se  në të vërtetë je mësuesja e fëmijëve tanë, Drita! Dhe të besuan! Jo menjëherë, sepse thonin: mësuesja  Drita megjithatë ishte brune, pse zonja Drita ke ndërruar ngjyrën e flokëve? Terë jetën time kam pas këtë ngjyrë të flokëve! Jo zonjë, kanë të drejtë vendasit e mi që dyshojnë në identitetin tënd! Dyshon edhe ti! Unë, jo... por  nuk mund të kuptoj pse e braktise profesionin shenjtë të  mësueses, për tu bërë një gazetare e thjeshtë? Shiko ti...si e pate at dreq emër..?Zena jam, Zenë Ziba më quajnë! E më dëgjo mirë ti Zenë Ziba... së pari nuk quhem Drita, por Dita; se dyti, nuk jam zonjë por zonjushe, besoj se din dallimin midis njërës dhe tjetrës; se treti nuk jam gazetare as mësuese por studiuese, shkencëtare, psikologe; së katërti, nuk di se kush ma mbushim mendjen të vijë në këtë shkretinë së cilës edhe zoti ia paska kthyer shpinën; dhe së  pesti, nuk e kam të  qartë pse po çaj dërrasa më  ty?  Kur ka ndodhur kjo zonjë? Cila? Kjo de që po mendon që nuk je mësuese por shkencëtare. Nuk po kuptoj? Edhe veterinari ynë thoshte se ishte mjek njerëzish, madje edhe dentist,  ndërkohë që shëronte kafshët e sëmura! Cili veterinar ore njeri? Ai  që të ngushëllonte? Pse më ngushëllonte,  mos vallë më kishte vdekur kush? Maçoku, de maçoku të kishte ngordhur, u sëmur dhe ngordhi... kurse njerëzit zunë të flisnin pastaj...Çflisnin njerëzit a bën të dihet? Paj...thonin...ra maçoku e u martua mësuesja me veterinarin? Unë me veterinarin? Pikërisht me te, ndjesë  pastë! Pse,  paska vdekur? Nuk dihet ne ka vdekur, apo  është  zhdukur! A  më tregon ti mua Zen Ziba,  kur ka autobus këtu? Këtu autobusi vjen një herë në javë. Në herë në javë the? Jo, desha të them, një  herë në muaj, por çka të duhet ty autobusi,? Dua të ik sa më parë që është e mundur nga kjo çmenduri, ja pse! Mësuese Drita, mendoj se prapë po ngutesh, se...Ore njeri, edhe sa herë duhet të them se nuk quhem Drita, por Dita, se nuk jam mësuese por shkencëtare, a po kupton? Unë po të  kuptoj, por edhe ti duhet ta kuptosh hallin e fëmijëve tanë! The këtu ska autobus para një muaji? Unë thash ashtu? Ti me gojën tënde! Gabimisht paske dëgjuar  mësuese e nderuar... ç prej se është rrënuar ura, këtu kurrë nuk ka rentë ndonjë autobus! Gjepura....po unë si erdha këtu, mendon se fluturova, apo pika nga qielli? Ti mësuese, as që ke ikur fare nga këtu! Si nuk kam ikur? Ashtu, këtu me ne ke qëndruar  terë kohën! Edhe gjatë luftës? Edhe gjatë luftës edhe para, edhe pas saj... Po  ti, kush je? Veterinari jam, nuk më njeh? Po nuk the se është zhdukur! Thash  zonjë se nuk dihet ne   është  zhdukur, apo e kanë vrarë! Mirë,  je ti i zhdukuri apo i vrari ? Jam yt shoq,  dreqi e marrtë....!

----------


## mondishall

C'te them me shume, vec se me ka befasuar ne leximin e pare dhe kenaqur ne rilexim. Urime dhe suksese autor/it/es! Respekt mondishall

----------


## trysil

*SHPËRFYTYRIME*

Që në titull, autori na tregon se po e fut lexuesin në një botë të shpërfytyruar, e cila është rezultat i shpirtrave të traumatizuar nga luifta. Shpërfytyrim do të thotë përmbysje, shthurje... dhe krejt kjo ndodh për shkak të përjetimeve makabre, të cilat në kokat e traumatizura kanë përzier realen me irealen. Kjo përzierje krijon asimetrinë shqisore dhe shpirtërore.  
Personazhet, kahdo që shkojnë, edhe pas tetë vitesh, bartin me vete atë dhembje të papërballueshme të dhunës, të poshtrimit, të pamjeve, të çasteve: jetë-vdekje. Ata, personazhet pra, njëkohësisht jetojnë në dy kohë: në luftë dhe paqë, në qetësi dhe shqetësim. 
Konceptet janë përzier dhe brenda këtyre koncepteve dhimbja është errozive. Personazhet nuk e njohin njëri tjetrin, sepse pamjet e tyre janë shpërfytyruar në trurin e tjetrit, prandaj edhe bisedat, dialogjet, të cilat autori i organizon mirë, na sjellin dhembje përmes një përjetim të thellë ideoestetik.
Në gjithë tekstin, autori përdor një gjuhë të kapshme që mund të komunikojë me shtersa të gjëra lexuesish. Di të organizojë ngjarjen, veprimet, gradacionin e dramaticitetit dhe lëvizjen e heronjve. Është tekst paksa i shkurtër për tipizim të mirëfilltë të personazheve, por me dy-tri finesa ai arrin të bëjë tipizimin e tyre...
Kjo është vetëm një tablo nëpër të cilën kaluan shqiptarët, një tablo e dhënë artistikisht...
Organizimi i dialogëve dhe depërtimi, aty-këtu, në shpirtin e personazhit, tregon se autori me këtë tregim vjen pas një përvoje.
Tregimin (gjithë atë dhembje dhe tragjikomikë) e përmbyll me një fjali që është si shkëndi shpresëdhënëse, ku personazhet rinjihen, duke braktisur për një çast botën traumatike dhe dhembjen, duke përqafuar realitetin e ri. Pra, ata i kthehen vetes, jetes. * "Mirë, je ti i zhdukuri apo i vrari ? Jam yt shoq, dreqi e marrtë....!" *  (citim) 
Pra, më në fund, duhet theksuar se autori gjen një mënyrë të mirë të përmbylljes; dhe ato tri pikat e heshtjes janë rruga që shpie në realitetin e ri të së nesërmes...

Autorit i uroj suksese!

----------


## Ra_ORA

nje proze brilante, e shkelqyer... 
me ne fund dicka qe lidhet me artin

urime te sinqerta autorit.

----------

